# Post Picture of Your First Fish of 2011



## Hooky1420 (Jan 5, 2011)

Post a photo of your first caught fish of 2011. It doesn't have to be big, it only has to be a fish that you hauled in. We gotta get on the board for 2011. I know that is hard to do for some of those living in the freezing cold up north... But there is no time restriction. If it has to be after the ponds thaw out... So be it.

I had fished on my lunch hour in the Broward County freshwater canals for 5 days straight (December 31-January 4) with not even a bite to show for it. The weather had been cold and I was afraid we were going to see the effects of last winter (which killed off hundreds of thousands of fish due to the dropping water temperature) I went to my lunchtime honey hole (a city park nearby) and was denied - closed for the winter for renovations and landscaping... So I picked a small canal by the Plantation Library, and I finally got my first fish of 2011.

A 15-inch, 1 lb 9 oz. largemouth bass. Very average, but a nice little fish to get me on the board for 2011. It was caught on a pre-rigged (3 hook) wine-colored Bass Stopper worm with a white stripe on the side and Anese scent. 

Who esle is on the board?


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2011)

Great thread! 

Lets see them!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 5, 2011)

It's gonna be a while for me!!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hopefully soon..but not holding my breath. It's still freezing here. #-o


----------



## Merkywaters (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a nice picture to come as soon as Russ sends me the email!

Thanks Russ you can be my net man any day! No joke that was a tough day! I had only two fish. Starting on this fish will hopefully be a sign of a good year. Either way its a great first fish of the year! 

Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir
8.5lbs
Water temp 40's


----------



## fender66 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a sweet first or last fish.....congrats!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 10, 2011)

8.5 lb largie in January! I can only dream of that!


----------



## one100grand (Jan 11, 2011)

I went out on 1/4 and only had one hookup - which ran me into a rock pile and I got hung up...I didn't land the fish and I was sure that my jig was lost. Then as I was pulling on the line and expecting it to snap, it came free (sans the fish) with all of this stuff attached. Ironically, I think both of the crankbaits in the left picture were mine from this summer...but hey, I came out +2 sinkers at the very least!


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 28, 2011)

im heading out sunday. hopefully ill catch one photo worthy


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> 8.5 lb largie in January! I can only dream of that!



He wouldn't have caught that fish if he hadn't of had the best guide in the world... :LOL2: 

but I'll net a fish like that anyday!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, where'd you find that liquid water?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## fender66 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice fish Capt...Tell us more about it. What is it, and where were you?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not the first,...but..whose counting????

Oh, well, first ( really, technically the second) bass from the pond since this thread was started. I caught a smaller one ten minutes earlier, but I didn't have a camera handy...so I thought. 

When I got the second one on the grass..I remembered that my "smart" camera ( smarter than me!!) IS a camera, too.

Here she is...a little one pound or so LM bass from an 8 acre pond in my backyard. Rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Nice fish Capt...Tell us more about it. What is it, and where were you?



I was about 50 miles off of Cape May, NJ (yesterday 1-28-2011) It is a cod fish

Landed a few more and some Tog and Ling (Red Hake)

I am eating good today :mrgreen:


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Not the first,...but..whose counting????
> 
> Oh, well, first ( really, technically the second) bass from the pond since this thread was started. I caught a smaller one ten minutes earlier, but I didn't have a camera handy...so I thought.
> 
> ...


Nice Bass,must be down in Texas,dont se any snow on the ground?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

S N O W ???? I left all of that back in Illinois thirty years ago. 

I took this picture, just a few minutes ago..., of my Houston Winter playground.... 

8 acres...only two or three of the residents EVER fish it. Full of small bass with big heads and no bellies. No one, including me, takes any fish out. I know we should, but it is hard to kill a fish if I am not going to eat it...rich


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

richg99 said:


> S N O W ???? I left all of that back in Illinois thirty years ago.
> 
> I took this picture, just a few minutes ago..., of my Houston Winter playground....
> 
> 8 acres...only two or three of the residents EVER fish it. Full of small bass with big heads and no bellies. No one, including me, takes any fish out. I know we should, but it is hard to kill a fish if I am not going to eat it...rich


Sorrry,hope I didn't bring up bad memorys of snowy cold riden days of NO FISHING.Just going off your location descript=Houston.Tx/Fox Lake.Il.
Looks like you have a FISERMANS PARIDISE,I'm jealous,mybe someday I/we can have same setup,we will see


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone can. I just tell them, .... work hard for 40 years and SAVE your money! Too many guys I knew along the way always had to have the biggest house; biggest/newest car(s); and biggest BOAT. They never paid anything off...just borrowed more for the next toy.

That description does NOT sound like the guys/gals on this site. regards, Rich


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Anyone can. I just tell them, .... work hard for 40 years and SAVE your money! Too many guys I knew along the way always had to have the biggest house; biggest/newest car(s); and biggest BOAT. They never paid anything off...just borrowed more for the next toy.
> 
> That description does NOT sound like the guys/gals on this site. regards, Rich


Thanks for the Pep talk,there is a light at the end of the tunnel,I'm almost half way there,just a little harder to do on 1/2 a shoe string budget,two teenage boys literally eat us out of house and home(LOL),but we would'nt have it any other way,gotta love life as is,now that we finally have a boat,it's all biscuts and gravy from her on out.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

It isn't how much you make...it is how much you spend. That is verrrry true, too. rich


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

richg99 said:


> It isn't how much you make...it is how much you spend. That is verrrry true, too. rich


How True How True thanks man catch one for us Illinois Boys,that are only wishing for now,
Hey almost forgot to mention I use to live in Elgin then Carpentersville,worked on the highways in Chi town for a bit Kenndy/Dan Ryan ect: not far from Fox Lake


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

First house (1965) was in Hanover Park. Carpentersville was West a few miles. Sure wish I could buy the same 1,200 sq ft concrete slab, 3 bedroom house again...for $15,000.

Ha Rich


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 29, 2011)

My first bass of the year and out of my new tin as well! Not huge, but here she is! It actually got up to 64 today and I fished in short sleeves!
Jeff


----------



## richg99 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice Jeff. Sure is fun catching early fish. Well done. Rich


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet Jeff.....
_
"and jealousy sets in as I see those warm temps in other parts of the country, but not here at home for me"_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2011)

00 mod said:


> My first bass of the year and out of my new tin as well! Not huge, but here she is! It actually got up to 64 today and I fished in short sleeves!
> Jeff




This is just wrong! Can I come visit until say May?


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure, but its a fluke for sure! It only reached that high yesterday and today! I was unable to get back out today, but has been averaging in the low 30's for the last several months and then right back down by Tuesday! Wish I were a little further south and the season would never end! HAHA


----------



## poolie (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally managed to catch my first of 2011 this morning. Actually caught three out of the same tree top. All three pounded the 4" green pumpkin Biffle Bug. I was really surprised when they surfaced and saw their size. I was expecting something about twice that big, but in the end it didn't matter because they put up a nice fight.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 31, 2011)

I am soooo jealous of you guys in the South! it is -16C here today and we are expectnig 30cm of snow in the next day or two! My boat has been in the garage since last October.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2011)

nice job fellas! keep them coming. I can post up the picture of haddock my wife purchased at the supermarket. :LOL2:


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 1, 2011)

00 mod said:


> My first bass of the year and out of my new tin as well! Not huge, but here she is! It actually got up to 64 today and I fished in short sleeves!
> Jeff
> 
> 
> Nice catch Jeff. I'm out of memphis too. Where you fishing in the pic? I seem to stick to the local TWRA lakes (Glenn Springs & Herb Parsons) mainly because of the paved ramps and bait store right there. However, I do run the Hatchie River when the water goes up, great scenery.


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm actually a member of a little(125 acres) hunt and fish club right over in proctor Arkansas about 5 miles north of Horseshoe! If you've been in Memphis for a good while you might remember it used to be public and had a swimming area. Its called Blue Lake!
Jeff


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice. The problem I have here is there are nice lakes in AR and MS, but you've got to get an out of state license to fish. I'm going to go with one of them this year, probably MS. Will be hitting Sardis and Enid when the crappie start to bite.


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea they are not to bad! tn= $28 a year/ ends 2/28 ar= $40 a year and is really a full year ms=$54.29/year


----------



## .:Crosby:. (Feb 1, 2011)

I love florida


----------



## Southern Young Gun (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Florida even more!


----------



## Southern Young Gun (Feb 17, 2011)

.:Crosby:. said:


> I love florida



Hey man, see your location says, Bass Capital, Florida. Are you from Crescent City? They are called the Bass Capital Of Florida, or atleast thats what it says on the sign when you are going through town. I was there last weekend crappie fishin Crescent Lake.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 18, 2011)

First time out this season, first catch. I got overzealous and missed one on the second cast. But I collected myself and managed this one. Good way to spend lunch.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 19, 2011)

dangit, I'm still waiting on my boat getting done so i can take it out and fish off it. I havn't had the time otherwise to go fishing... i have my salmon steal head, and sturgeon tags this year though, hopefully the boat will be done within a month or so... can't wait.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 19, 2011)

Had to break through some ice. but was worth it. 5lb. 9oz


----------



## richg99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoooa....BLK...THAT was definitely worth breaking some ice... congrats. Rich


----------



## fender66 (Feb 19, 2011)

Now that's an awesome catch and story. Looks like you really wanted him. Congrats! =D>


----------



## bulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

15.5" Smallie on a 4" june bug vibra-tube. 48 degree water.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 19, 2011)

That is one great looking fish I'd say. Rich


----------



## Froggy (Feb 20, 2011)

First perch of the day......


Second Fish of the day, Lake George , NY.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2011)

bulldog said:


> 15.5" Smallie in a 4" june bug vibra-tube. 48 degree water.




That is an awesome catch! Love the colors - def. on e of the best looking fish out there


----------



## fish devil (Feb 20, 2011)

:twisted: Good stuff guys!!! Keep them coming. I should be getting out in the next few weeks. #-o


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sadly, I went out today for the first time this year.

SKUNK CITY! I still had fun, and don't feel too bad because there were 4 or 5 other boats out there and nobody even had so much as a bite.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 20, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Sadly, I went out today for the first time this year.
> 
> SKUNK CITY! I still had fun, and don't feel too bad because there were 4 or 5 other boats out there and nobody even had so much as a bite.



It happens to the best of us, or just maybe me 95% of the time.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 20, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > 15.5" Smallie in a 4" june bug vibra-tube. 48 degree water.
> ...



That's the biggest one I have ever caught! My goal is a 4 pounder this year. I'm hooked on smallies now.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 21, 2011)

richg99 said:


> S N O W ???? I left all of that back in Illinois thirty years ago.
> 
> I took this picture, just a few minutes ago..., of my Houston Winter playground....
> 
> 8 acres...only two or three of the residents EVER fish it. Full of small bass with big heads and no bellies. No one, including me, takes any fish out. I know we should, but it is hard to kill a fish if I am not going to eat it...rich



Maybe arrange some sort of agreement with the neighbors; find a small church or small place that feeds a few homeless, keep 5-10 bass per month (in the 12-18" range) for that purpose.

That will help reduce the mouths to feed and increase the size of the remaining bass.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Feb 21, 2011)

5lbs1oz

rapala cranking rap


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 21, 2011)

You always love those cranks! Nice Fish Man. How is your kid doing?


----------



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice fish. That's 5.1 lb better than the skunk I has yesterday.


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 21, 2011)

Hit my honey hole up again and this time caught a real first fish of the year! Then backed it up with my biggest of the day( 5lb 10 oz)












All off my new tin!


----------



## Southern Young Gun (Feb 21, 2011)

A few nice Florida slabs today, caught 30 like this.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Feb 23, 2011)

Troutman you know i got to stick with what works and cranks are my weapon of choice. My baby girl is good growing too fast definitely a handful! How you been, hows lanier? You been out recently? I am trying to make it out there soon to visit the in laws and getting on some smallies/stripers! I got some crankbaits from my personal stash ill bring you next time im there!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2011)

BLK fisher said:


> Had to break through some ice. but was worth it. 5lb. 9oz


Good goin Kev =D>


----------



## one100grand (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been out 5 times so far this year....I'd be the Nolan Ryan of fishing right now all no hitters. I've only had 1 hookup this year and a few strikes. Last trip out I only had one strike, but it was nice to get out. I'm eagerly anticipating a catch this year.

Edited to update my 5th trip out, still without action....almost managed to sink my boat though in 30 MPH winds w/60 MPH gusts out of nowhere. Made it home safe but fishless


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, as some of the other guys said, I am still fighting the 10-30 degree weather. We did have one day it was 52, but the lakes are still froze solid. Getting fishing fever. Cant wait to get out. You all had some good pics, congrats to all. Mine will be soon.


----------



## You Know (Feb 27, 2011)

Went fishing this weekend with my dad. Was hoping to put him on some fish but im still new to the area and have only been fishing here a couple times before. Well not only was this the first fish of the year. Its the first fish out of my boat. And the only one so far. Any one fishing in the greater New Orleans area that can help me out with places to fish it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 27, 2011)

That might not be the biggest or most exciting fish, but what a pretty fish!

Congrats on the first fish out of your new boat.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 27, 2011)

to You Know....Maybe this will help..

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/news/story?page=ProNews_MI_LACoast

Rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Awesome fish everyone


----------



## Southern Young Gun (Feb 27, 2011)

You Know said:


> Went fishing this weekend with my dad. Was hoping to put him on some fish but im still new to the area and have only been fishing here a couple times before. Well not only was this the first fish of the year. Its the first fish out of my boat. And the only one so far. Any one fishing in the greater New Orleans area that can help me out with places to fish it would be greatly appreciated.



Nice little shellcracker (redear sunfish) ya got there. about another year he will be a nice fish. I love catchin shellcracker and gills down here in Florida. Dont fish for em much cause im chasin crappie all year but i always find couple times a year to go and fill the freezer with em. here is a pic of a few shellies and crackers i caught in July.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## You Know (Mar 2, 2011)

Well i got a wild hair and decided to walk to the pond on our property. There use to be a ton of perch and no one had fished it in about a year. I figured the perch would have taken over but there wasn't any to be seen. So I decided to throw a white beetle spin and see what i could pull out. Man was i surprised 6 little bass. So i guess my second "trip" went a little better. 

All catch and release. The photos are in reverse order.


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 4, 2011)

I really like these fish photos! Y'all boys up north are hanging in there pulling them through the ice! I love that! Well, not bass here for me, but my first catch of the year - I can't really remember which one was the first of this group - limit here is 30 crappies per day:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 20, 2011)

Not my first of the year but it is my wife and daughter's firsts of the year. =D>


----------



## bassassassin8 (Mar 21, 2011)

Caught 2 more & a snot rocket this day too. This was like my 4th cast.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 21, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:



> Not my first of the year but it is my wife and daughter's firsts of the year. =D>



Hey that's great Quacker.....especially with the family! =D>

Here's my first catch of the year. 2.64lb caught on a green pumpkin jig with craw trailer.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are two of our largest bass from our first trip this year. Dad's was 3-9 and mine was 2-8. His was caught on a rootbeer chartreuse fat shad, and mine was caught on the bluegill fat shad.







Also, check out the BYOB facebook page. We've had a few folks post photos of their catches with BYOB lures.

Matt


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually by 2nd and 3rd fish of the season but here are a couple decent size brookies from the maury river(goshen pass) in va. 16 inches is citation for brook trout here in va so these are decent size. They are a little shriveled because I went for a couple hours while my primer was drying on my boat and didnt take the pics til i got to fileting them that night.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 23, 2011)

This was a team effort, my wife came out with me when I was using the cast net and we threw a couple of lines out with some large shiners I caught. This fish pulled the rod right out of her hands and into the water, thankfully this time we both had boots and she chased into the water after it...she caught the pole and fought the fish for a minute before shock set in and she didn't know what to do. She handed me the pole and I tried to hand it back, but she threatened to drop it #-o so I fought the fish for a couple of minutes and tried to convince her to finish the fight. Ultimately, she didn't have any interest and this kitty was landed. It was a pretty fun time catching this fish on 12 lb test and a medium action rod. I'm kind of thinking I might get stupid and buy a 6' light action rod and switch to 6 or 8# to catch these cats.


----------



## acabtp (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's mine. First fish of the year, 2/3 through the ice, 17" pickerel





And here's the first fish of the open water season, 10"+ pre-spawn perch on 3/14


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's mine. A puny little 12 incher.Caught on a Green pumpkin Baby Brush Hog.


Then there is 2-3 and 4, much better. All 15+. All caught on a StrikeKing Sexy Shad square bill shallow diver.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 26, 2011)

Way to go Steve. My wife in down there right now. Says you've had one hell of a snow/sleet storm today. We're getting hit still. Probably 5 inches of snow already and it's still falling.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations....glad that you got out and did so well. Rich


----------



## vanbc (Apr 2, 2011)

its been kinda cold and very wet sofar this year. But finnaly spring is here and its fishing time. Here is my first catch of 2011


----------



## FSNMachine (Apr 2, 2011)

My first fish of 2011 was on ice in January..


----------



## mangelcc (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!!! I really miss the hard water fishing catching those perch!!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally, this is the latest first fish of the year in atleast 5 years. I caught it lastnight on a shadalicious


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2011)

jkb... congratulations...I always wanted to catch one of those. Rich


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Its not much to look at, but at least I know the fish are biting. Here are some pics of what I caught yesterday. Its a lake in Indiana called Winona Lake. I caught these in the channel. I threw them all back because i didnt think that I would catch 22 of them. I was over in the same spot two weeks ago and didnt catch anything. I think the recent cold front that came through changed a few things. Great fishing here though.


----------



## poolie (Apr 13, 2011)

Good to see your northern guys are finally getting thawed out and able to get on the water. One of the few things I would miss about living in the south is being able to fish year round.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! Great fish guys! :beer:


----------

